# Black Pearl - Miniature Poodles & Toy/Mini Grooming in San Francisco



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow, your poodle is stunning and beautifully groomed. I'm glad you're taking advantage of PF breeders being able to have one promotional thread in this section. Is your wait list full for your upcoming litter mentioned on your website?


----------



## Black Pearl (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I've enjoyed watching you prep for the ring at GGKC shows 😊. You just quietly work away, concentrating on the Mpoo in front of you. If Oliver were younger, I'd maybe retry him at a pro groomer like you. The one time I had him groomed, he did quite poorly. He was 4 1/2 and I had gotten him about six months earlier, so had no idea of his previous grooming experiences.

I saved up and got some good equipment and of course can't touch your exquisite grooms, but continue to practice and try to keep him comfy. And while they said he would bite, he's never bitten me for grooming.

I look forward to attending future shows and seeing your lovely exhibits again 😊🐩.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope we get to see occasional pictures of your gorgeous poodles!


----------

